# Sinn U1 vs U2



## sgpsub68

Good day,

I am very new to Sinn watches but I am intrigue by it's use of submarine steel. I am thinking, which watch shld I get U1 or U2? Any suggestion? I am a Singaporean working in Sweden. Is Singapore a better place to buy Sinn watches?

Thank you in advance:thanks


----------



## funkright

*What are your needs..*

Do you need multi timezones represented at the same time :-s then a Sinn U2 is the only choice.. if not buy the Sinn U1 :roll:


----------



## exxondus

*Re: What are your needs..*

i personally feel that U2 is not realy worth the money.

not to mention that should u need to service the watch in future, u have to sent it back to the factory due to the argon gas inside.

go for the U1 which i personally find is really value for money!


----------



## Sean779

*Re: What are your needs..*



exxondus said:


> i personally feel that U2 is not realy worth the money.
> 
> not to mention that should u need to service the watch in future, u have to sent it back to the factory due to the argon gas inside.
> 
> go for the U1 which i personally find is really value for money!


that used to be true, but with increase in price of the U1 not so true anymore, IMHO. I find the U2 a better looking watch, with GMT and tech. superiority, although I agree about the servicing of it issue.

Sean


----------



## feudallordcult

u1 is the flagship model and it's cheaper too.:-!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Unless you really want a GMT function on your watch and/or will be subjecting your watch to extreme, rapid temperature changes that will probably cause condensation inside your watch, you don't need a U2. 

Pretty much all anyone really needs is a U1. It will handle anything you will throw at it.

If need isn't really the driving force here and it's more of a want thing, buy what you can afford. Both are ridiculously overbuilt.

The U2 has a very thick domed sapphire crystal that gives it a hyper-professional look. That 4.6mm thick domed sap gives off a very neat and testostoronial optical effect.

The U2 seem to be largely free of the smeared outer a/r coating that afflicts the U1s and Uxs. 

Spend some time here and check out the threads and pics. You should have all the info you need to make your choice. Check out the U series ownership exp. thread stuck to the top of the forum page. Tons of real ownership experiences there.

All the best,
Tim


----------



## sgpsub68

:thanks I have decided on the Sinn U1 and has placed an order... Will get it when I am back home during Christmas... so exciting! Thank you for all the advices.:-!


----------



## Donald

I recently bought a U1. When I opened the box it hits you in the face with it's legibility and though I don't have a U2 to compare it to, it's hefty and looks as like a real tool diver. 
The extra GMT hand on the U2 might not be necessary and if you're just diving go with the U1.


----------



## Sean779

Timothy Patrick said:


> The U2 seem to be largely free of the smeared outer a/r coating that afflicts the U1s and Uxs. /quote]
> 
> Tim, I wonder if that's just a matter of who did the coating. I'd be surprised if the U2 gets a/r coatings different from the U1 and UX. But I've been surprised before.
> 
> Sean


----------



## Malyel

Sean779 said:


> I'd be surprised if the U2 gets a/r coatings different from the U1 and UX. But I've been surprised before.
> 
> Sean


I have owned all 3 U's. The U2's crystal was the best of the three. The domed crystal was the reason for this. ;-)


----------



## Sean779

Malyel said:


> I have owned all 3 U's. The U2's crystal was the best of the three. The domed crystal was the reason for this. ;-)


ok, that accounts for it then. Surprised again.

Sean


----------



## PDR

feudallordcult said:


> u1 is the flagship model and it's cheaper too.:-!


Since when has a lower priced, lower specification watch been considered the flagship of the range???????? :rodekaart:-s


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Sean779 said:


> Timothy Patrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U2 seem to be largely free of the smeared outer a/r coating that afflicts the U1s and Uxs. /quote]
> 
> Tim, I wonder if that's just a matter of who did the coating. I'd be surprised if the U2 gets a/r coatings different from the U1 and UX. But I've been surprised before.
> 
> Sean
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sean. I have the same hunch. Purely speculative talk here, I think the domed sapphire crystal was contracted to a different company than the flat ones used in the UX's and U1's. That and/or the a/r coatings were done by different contracted entities. I also can see how the inherent optical effects of a domed crystal might hide the smudging but I find any smudges my U2 gets is much easily cleaned away. It's a harder rub for sure on the UX. That leads me to think that they were done by different companies.
> 
> I guess we will never know ..... private corporate secrets eh!
> 
> cheers.
> Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## vjb.knife

The domed crystal and the sword hands of the U2 are much better looking IMO, but I am holding out for the U1000 / EZM6 and hoping that it does not have hands like the U1.


----------



## John_in_MA

I have owned the U1 and now own a U2. For my personal needs, the GMT was needed as I deal with China on a daily basis. I bought mine used and only paid $1800 for it. considering the price of a new U1 (prior to the price increase), the increase in price was justified for a barely worn U2 that was only 8 weeks old. At the time, a new U2 compared to a U1 price wise was not a justification IMO for the drastic price differnece. After the price increase? i'd go for the U2 as the value is better.


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi John,

Congrats on ur U2. Yes, that is a very good deal to get it at $1800. Is it in SGD? or US? I got mine about SGD$3.5K. Anyway, enjoy your robust watch in good health :-!

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## John_in_MA

icemangrafx said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Congrats on ur U2. Yes, that is a very good deal to get it at $1800. Is it in SGD? or US? I got mine about SGD$3.5K. Anyway, enjoy your robust watch in good health :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jay


It was $1800 US. I don't enven know what they go for used now after the price increase.


----------



## icemangrafx

John_in_SC said:


> It was $1800 US. I don't enven know what they go for used now after the price increase.


For a used U2 piece here in SG can get it at about SGD$3.4K. Brand new at retail is about SGD$4.7~$4.9K. What you've got is at a very good bargain price. It is worth to keep and abuse it :-!. It is one of my daily beater among others. :-d

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## fabulous

So Far U1 is very nice, if anyone want to sell U2 do let me know as lazy to place order and wait long for U2 to be arrive .


----------



## sgpsub68

Just collected my brand new Sinn U1 from The Hour Glass today! What a well-built watch! I must said that THG service was great and even gave ma and my non-buying friend a watch magazine.:-!

Yes... photos will follow!


----------



## scm64

Late here I know, but I think the U1 has more "wow" factor. Both are nice, and while I can only judge the Sinn Divers based on my U1, I am sure the U2 is every bit the rock this thing is. If I factor in my 103 and 6100, Sinn just has a quality product at a quality price IMHO.

See what I mean...?


----------



## hazmatman

The basics:

------------------U1----------U2-------UX 
UBoot Steel?........Yes............Yes.........Yes
WR?...................1000m........2000m......12000m
Ar?......................No............Yes..........No, Silicone Oil Filled
CuSO4?................No............Yes..........No
GMT?...................No............Yes..........No
Sinn 66-228 oil?.....No............Yes..........No
Movement...........ETA2824....ETA2893....ETA 955.652(Quartz)
Crystal...............4mm..........4.6mm.......UNK
Case..................44/14........44/15.4......44/13.5
_**Width/Thickness(mm)_

List$$$..............$1560.........$2360.......$1800(est)
_**Current WatchBuys Price (USD)_

Don't know if it helps, but I like to see how the stats line up when comparing watches.

DJ


----------



## Dieselgeek

I got my SINN on Thursday. It's gained 7 seconds in total since then. I love this watch.


----------



## Haf

I have been eyeballing at the Sinn U series watches for over 2 months now and I'm planning to pull the trigger on one of them somewhere around the end of October or the start of November.

I have read pretty much every post from the official U series ownership thread but I still have some issues.

The two watches that I have in mind are the Sinn U1 and the U2. UX is also an option, but at the moment I favor mechanical watches.

First of all I want to make it clear that I'm not buying a U series watch to use it as a diving watch, I'm buying one because I like how they look not because I am planning to do any diving with it. Sure, I will do some swimming or showering with it on, but nothing too serious. With this in mind the U2's extra tech seems a bit redundant, so I'm asking why should I chose it over the U1 in these conditions.

U2's UTC is also a nice thing to have, but I only travel abroad in my vacations and at work I'm only dealing with a single foreign country with a -2 hour difference so it's really easy to keep track of the difference.

Now, the only thing I haven't ruled out is the domed crystal on top of the U2. I have read about how easily the crystals from U1/UX get smudged, but I don't think I can afford the price difference only for this aspect. 

With a bit of struggle I could stretch for a U2, but given the above stated I would rather not to because the price difference is rather high and I could use that kind of money for funding my other hobbies. 

On a side note, I am also looking into the instrument chronographs that Sinn produces, the 756/757 are also a very tempting offer.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## polishammer

You are right about the crystal, U1 is more prone to fingerprints. I find myself cleaning U1 fairly often, but my U2 never gets touched. Mind you, cleaning a crystal in my case is a quick wipe against the sleeve of my shirt, it only causes a problems with T-shirts ;-):-d;-)
You cant go wrong with either, and U1 is a great watch. At the end of the day it it a personal preference, as 99% of us will never take those watches to their extremes. Good luck in your selection, welcome to the forum, and hope you will join the ranks of Sinners. :-!


----------



## p3l3r

i have both watches. u1 and u2.

quite to be honest if you want an every day watch get a u1
if you want more complicated watch u2.

my everyday watch is the u1.
if i get tired with rubber...eventhough its very good.
ill change it to straps, nato, velco. 

the u2 is looks very buys.
but it has second time zone and more tech....
work on extreme condition.
like i do ( ermm not really extrem but i work almost 6-7 hrs in the kitchen and walking in an out of the walking freezer :-d )


----------



## Haf

Thanks for the welcome *polishammer*, I am pretty much sure that I will join the Sinners in no more than two months, the only question left now is what model to go for. I'm really having a hard time deciding about what should I get, for the moment the U1 and U2 seem to be the best choices.

As I said the instrument watches are also fairly attractive, but the newer bezel equiped ones like the 857 or 757 look a bit busy and flashy to me, mainly because of the high contrast between the bezel and the dial.

*@p3l3r*: the U2's low temperature capabilities might come in handy at times, over here the winters can be pretty chilly sometimes and I could wear the watch (and maybe look like a dork:-!) over my glove.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

PDR said:


> Since when has a lower priced, lower specification watch been considered the flagship of the range???????? :rodekaart:-s


Umm, not positive about Sinn and this may vary from brand to brand but, in my experience, the variables of 'price' and 'specification' are not necessarily the factors that determine what a manufacturer deems as "flagship of the range" or model.
Take Rolex for example. The former Seadweller and now the updated Deepsea Seadweller certainly are far more 'expensive' and carry far greater depth 'specification' than the standard Submariner. However, the standard Submariner is still considered by Rolex to be the "flagship" of the Submariner line (of which the Deepsea Seadweller is a variation of the Submariner line of Rolex watches).


----------



## OddE

Haf said:


> I have been eyeballing at the Sinn U series watches for over 2 months now and I'm planning to pull the trigger on one of them somewhere around the end of October or the start of November.


-Two months? Amateur! I've been trying to make up my mind for two _years_ now. 

In the beginning, I favoured the U2, both for looks and functionality, but as I already have a proper GMT watch (Granted, it is way less indestructible than the U2, but with a better (IMHO) GMT implementation), the functionality argument faded.

And as time has passed, the U1's looks has grown on me, so much so that I now prefer its lego-like hands and uncluttered dial to the U2s busier (Though still great!) looks.

Working hard, trying to make up my mind - as for next diver, it is narrowed down to two choices - either a U1 (regular, non-PVD'd issue, on bracelet with a strap to go along with it) or a 5513 Sub. While the Sub is as iconic as a watch can possibly aspire to become (Second, IMHO, only to the Speedmaster Professional - feel free to disagree...), the U1's ruggedness is second to none, and it is perhaps the ultimate beater - perfect for my at times rather rough work.

Time will tell - and either way, you cannot possibly go wrong, regardless of whether you wind up with the U1 or U2. Besides, you can always get the other one later on...  (I hear Sinns seldom come alone...)


----------



## Haf

OddE said:


> -Two months? Amateur! I've been trying to make up my mind for two _years_ now.


heh... actually 2 years ago I couldn't afford most of the watches higher in price than say a 556 or 656, so as much as I wanted a Sinn I had to go for a Junkers watch that has been serving me amazingly well for the past 2 years. I went for a Junkers 6520 hand-wound chronograph and I didn't look back.


----------



## OddE

Haf said:


> (...)I had to go for a Junkers watch that has been serving me amazingly well for the past 2 years. I went for a Junkers 6520 hand-wound chronograph and I didn't look back.


-The PointTEC watches are surprisingly well-made, IMHO. I (briefly) owned a Junkers 6268-2 (Bought mostly to see whether I liked gas tubes on a watch - turned out I didn't!).

Nice, though I would not call it beautiful, the dial was somewhat odd-looking to me (However, I cannot fault PointTEC for this - after all, what looks good or not differs from person to person.)

However, they definitely had worked pretty hard to ensure finish was great, and it kept great time - I am pretty confident I'll own another somewhere down the road. They're somewhat of a bargain at current prices.

Current favorite is the Iron Annie/JU52 (6658-1).


----------



## Haf

I've got one more question, maybe someone can shed some light on this issue. 

I'm leaning more and more towards the U2 now, but I simply can not ignore the following issue: if my watch needs even the smallest regulation/calibration/tweaking (that any watchmaker familiar with the ETA movements is able to perform in order to achieve a better accuracy) I will have to ship the watch to Germany to have it fixed, and this will take some time for sure, not to mention the money. 

How can I get over this mental barrier and wholeheartedly go to my AD and place an order for such a watch?:roll: This is the only thing that bothers me at the moment and keeps me away from completely making up my mind. I even thought that at some point I might give up on the Ar filling since I don't plan on using the watch for diving, but this feels simply wrong.


----------



## stetre76

Haf said:


> I've got one more question, maybe someone can shed some light on this issue.
> 
> I'm leaning more and more towards the U2 now, but I simply can not ignore the following issue: if my watch needs even the smallest regulation/calibration/tweaking (that any watchmaker familiar with the ETA movements is able to perform in order to achieve a better accuracy) I will have to ship the watch to Germany to have it fixed, and this will take some time for sure, not to mention the money.
> 
> *How can I get over this mental barrier* and wholeheartedly go to my AD and place an order for such a watch?:roll: This is the only thing that bothers me at the moment and keeps me away from completely making up my mind. I even thought that at some point I might give up on the Ar filling since I don't plan on using the watch for diving, but this feels simply wrong.


you can't get over it, you have to live with it - that's it!

not sure where you're located, but im in austria and my U2 was back from Frankfurt within 3 weeks - that's not bad.

also, i don't really have a problem with the U2 being not on time - it's constantly running +3to4s/24hrs

and, whenever my U2 had to sepnd some time in Frankfurt, it was time to put some other watches on my writs that don't really get any wristtime when the U2 is home....


----------



## Haf

Thanks for the input, I guess you are right and I was expecting an answer like that. 3 weeks in your case seems very reasonable enough, but I'll try to think in positive terms. 
Knowing that the U2 uses a well regarded ETA workhorse movement and after reading the U ownership thread I gained more trust regarding the decision of going for a U2.


----------



## maj45k

Haf ...

Regarding your question about having to return the watch to Germany for servicing ... that is of course correct, IF maintaining the AR gas is of critical importance. If not, any good watch repair shop can make necessary adjustments. Now in my opinion, YMMV, depending on the humidity level where you live, maintaining the AR gas may or may not be a deal breaker. I'd certainly rather have that feature but for a minor matter that requires service, I'd probably opt for an immediate local adjustment and have Sinn do the major overhaul, to include replacing the AR, when that becomes necessary.

My U2 is on my wrist as I type this ... It's a great watch! Go for it sir, you will not be sorry. :-!

Regards From Clorado,

Tony


----------



## p3l3r

*sinn u2 v u1*

hey i think im an idiots i double post my replay.

hey i just put my u2 on the freezer just for fun.

8hrs around -20c

i works...
a bit scary when i got it off from the freezer because of the temperature diffrent 
but its okay...

im going to try with my u1 but that one a bit of a gamble.
should i do it ? 
hahahhahahah


----------



## Haf

*Re: sinn u2 v u1*

update: I will be joining the SINNers very soon:-! I have ordered an U2 and now I'm waiting for it to arriveb-)


----------



## maj45k

*Re: sinn u2 v u1*

Haf ...

Congratulations and an excellent choice!  Please post pictuires when it arrives. Are you getting the rubber strap or bracelet?


Regards From Colorado,


Tony


----------



## Haf

*Re: sinn u2 v u1*

Thanksb-)
I'm sure going to post photos of it. From what I have seen from my google searches, there aren't really too much great quality photos of the U2, compared to the U1. I can only imagine how awesome the U2 looks like in real life.

I went with the rubber strap for starters, mainly because I'm not a much of bracelet guy. At the moment I'm still on the look out for a couple of nice straps for the U2, I'm thinking at a black leather one and maybe a red zulu/nato style one.


----------



## Haf

*Re: sinn u2 v u1*

*bump*
It has arrived|>


----------



## maj45k

*Re: sinn u2 v u1*

Haf ...

Congratulations and welcome to the owner's circle. The U2 is a great timepiece and I feel sure it will give you many years of outstanding service. Let us know how your strap searches go. 


Regards From Colorado,


Tony


----------



## Haf

*Re: sinn u2 v u1*

Thanks Tony

I have been wearing it for the last 24hours, it's running 4 seconds slow, I'm waiting for it to settle and maybe in the meantime try to see how it runs off my wrist over the night.

The silicone strap and large deployant are amazing, the fit and confort are superb so far.


----------

